# african green snake????????



## nickyp0 (Apr 9, 2007)

i think it is an african green snake need help i.d.ing this please and what to feed it









the inside of the mouth is jet black if that helps. the snake is 4 feet long


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2007)

Did you find it? If so do a search on snakes in your state.


----------



## nickyp0 (Apr 9, 2007)

no i bought it as a african green snake at a show and they told me that they eat goldfish, but they are not into them i know they are like a vine snake. live in trees. it almost looks like a boonslage or an green manba. but it does not have fangs. when mad it lease its toung out and does not move if you bugg it again it opens its mouth to show its black, the toung is black too.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 9, 2007)

i believe it's a rough green snake, pretty common in the pet trade.


----------



## nickyp0 (Apr 9, 2007)

it is nether rough or smooth green snake, they get between 12 and 22 inches long this is 4 feet long and S/R don't have a black mouth (inside). i will try to take a pic of the inside of the mouth.


----------



## nickyp0 (Apr 13, 2007)

here she is with her mouth open and yes thats how black it is in her mouth.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice shot!

Just a random question. Do snakes ever die due to bad molts like mantises?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 13, 2007)

No not that i know of the skin just annoys them


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe western natal green snake (Philothamnus natalensis occidentalis) Apparently local people mistake this for the boomslang or the mamba. Also 4 ft sounds about right for this species. I'm just thinking how fun that would be when you have guest over and you tell them your pet mamba got out and is still missing. Even more funnier if they know just how deadly one is. Great idea for a 'Punk'd' episode. You have a really nice looking snake, congratulations!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great looking snake! I love the black mouth. :wub:


----------



## D.J. (Jan 5, 2012)

Have you been bitten yet because i have been working with snakes for a while and that sounds to me as a mamba so I would have its identity checked by a second professional if not it could be a beaked snake


----------



## frogparty (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol!!! NOONE WOULD SELL SOMEONE A MAMBA UNKNOWINGLY!!! Get real.


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 7, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Lol!!! NOONE WOULD SELL SOMEONE A MAMBA UNKNOWINGLY!!! Get real.


yes they would, some breeders in the trade will do anything to make a dollar, i have seen it first hand. I saw a gila monster labeled as a rare electric morph monitor.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 7, 2012)

I dont believe that. Gilas sell for more than any monitor lizard.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 9, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Lol!!! NOONE WOULD SELL SOMEONE A MAMBA UNKNOWINGLY!!! Get real.


 you would be surprised in the reptile community there are some sceeve people


----------



## D.J. (Jan 9, 2012)

frogparty said:


> I dont believe that. Gilas sell for more than any monitor lizard.


 depended on the species of monitor


----------



## frogparty (Jan 9, 2012)

Doubtful! A CHEAP CHEAP gila is $1000 and a really nice one is $2500

Ive been in the herp hobby my whole life, have been to many many shows and have never seen anyone attempt to sell a "hot" animal as a harmless one, ESPECIALLY nothing as irresponsible as selling a mamba as a green snake. And definitely not trying to pass a gila monster as a monitor. I'm calling complete bs on that story


----------



## D.J. (Jan 10, 2012)

Ya I Agee with you there


----------

